# Captain Ahabs new invention!



## Jim (Apr 6, 2015)

He finally is coming out with it! Now you will all know the truth! =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 7, 2015)

That is awesome :roflmao:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 7, 2015)

So that's what he's been using all these years to show off his "Trophy" catches.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 7, 2015)

:LOL22:


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 7, 2015)

hilarious!


----------



## KMixson (Apr 7, 2015)

That explains a lot.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2015)

Mine are bigger


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2015)

Fingers that is not fish


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 7, 2015)

The lack of thumbs makes them look creepy.


----------



## bassin_da_U.P. (Apr 7, 2015)

=D>


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Haha!!! Very funny!!!


----------

